# Looking at having my 1985 Maxima SE referbished, is this doable?



## Chromes (Mar 18, 2021)

My Maxima has been sitting for 9 years because I was inured on my Harley in 2012. The car has lots of rust spots that I am sure can be repaired, It does not start any more but turns over very well. Just need some attention.
But, I do not know it parts are available, or a note worthy restoration company to get this done.
I am looking for any suggestions as to who might take this job on. I am not a mechanic and I am not going to start now. This car has been mine for most of its 36 years and if there is a chance I can have this car brought back to life, I want to give it a serious look. Thank you for your suggestions.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Obviously, anything is possible where there is a wallet and a will to do so. Most of the mechanical parts are available, but there are a lot of interior items and electronic parts, as well as struts, than can be hard to find. Parts can get expensive, as well, on these cars. It could end up being a pretty serious amount of cash to get it restored, much more than the car is worth even when it is "all fixed up." So, it may be a matter of what price you put on sentimentality. Get a quote and think it over carefully


----------



## dreblon (Oct 5, 2020)

If the car has sentimental value and you are planning to keep it for years, then go for it. Just ready your wallet.


----------

